# Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel - Surprisingly good on black trim!!!



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Now I know that Gtechniq C4 is the daddy for black exterior plastic trim, but I didn't have any and wanted something to freshen up my faded plastic arches on the Corsa. Unfortunately I don't have any before pics, but they looked the normal light grey colour 99% of Corsa arches look like!

Knowing that the key ingredients in most tyre gels and the majority of trim dressings is basically silicone I thought there was no harm in trying Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel on the arches and bumpers. I first tried it a few months ago and initially it didn't seem to have much effect other than add an oily sheen to the plastic, but after around 15 minutes it looked like new! I quick buff with an old microfibre to remove any excess and I was very happy with the result. It seems to last around a month, much the same as it does on tyres and water beads nicely on it. So I now apply it at the same time I dress the tyres:thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

its not bad, last time i used it on plastics though it rained and you could then see streaks on it and it ran onto the paint in places


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> its not bad, last time i used it on plastics though it rained and you could then see streaks on it and it ran onto the paint in places


I can't say I've had that problem, I do give it a buff with a clean microfibre after about 15 minutes to remove any excess though, which maybe why.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

A month on tyres. I wish.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to use it on trim regularly - it's good but don't go anywhere near it with an apc/degreaser of any sort as it'll strip the oils right out, you'll actually see them running out on the road! :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I found it very sticky and every fly in the country stuck to the trim and it was very streaky when wet!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I've used it on my plastic engine cover before and got a great finish. I made sure I buffed it off/in with a MF cloth to make sure it wasn't sticky. Looked good :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I've only ever used it on black trim when at shows because of the issues outlined above. It does look very good on black trim though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

works well on trim but runs really badly when it rains,so i moved onto something else


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

i like this thread, despite only just noticing it, lol

im currently using a trim dressing on tyres, however i do have an unused, unopen bottle of endurance for the other car which is yet to be cleaned (i dont cross use products), i did wonder if a gel tyre dressing would be good on trims, now i know 

thanks to DW, i now dislike aerosol and liquid tyres and trim dressings, gel all the way now


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> A month on tyres. I wish.


How are you prepping the tyres and applying the Gel?

We're seeing 4 weeks as a realistic durability at this time of year.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

John @ PB said:


> How are you prepping the tyres and applying the Gel?
> 
> We're seeing 4 weeks as a realistic durability at this time of year.


i think if your applying megs tyre gel say, once a week after a while it does begin to last longer and longer as the layers build. something that doesnt seem to happen with water based tyre black products.

ive tried it on exterior trim before but as above it turned nasty in the rain even after buffing.

ive started using it on my tyres again though. just got to remember to remove the excess and let it dry before driving :thumb:

Dave


----------

